# F-stops (Wallpaper)



## dstaley (Dec 30, 2008)

When I got my DSLR, I realized something. "Wow, this is a beast." Previously, I had only shot with simple point-and-shoot cameras. I finally decided to take the plunge and try out shooting with a DSLR. From that experience, I learned three things:
1. Nothing is more sastifying than the sound of a closing shutter.
2. Manual focus makes me feel important.
And finally.
3. This is complicated.

F-stops, white balance, distortion, over-exposure, color balance, depth of field, all these terms suddenly hit me with the force of a freight train. But, I will eventually pull myself from the mound of terms and techniquies that make up the wonderful world of photography.

Until then, enjoy this nice wallpaper I made.





*UPDATE:* This wallpaper is 1280x800. If you'd like another size, just let me know and I'd be happy to re-render it in whatever size you need.


----------



## Heck (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty cool.. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2009)

I like it.

...If it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you do one in 1440x900?


----------



## dstaley (Jan 1, 2009)

[URL="http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1917/complicationsmv6.jpg"]
	







[/URL]


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks!


----------

